# Interfacing with JMRI



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Good morning!

I am preparing a few projects for the winter. One of these projects will be to implement JMRI for my N scale layout.

I have an NCE Power Cab that I have been using since I built the layout last Winter. A month or so ago, I picked up a MRC Prodigy Advance Sq as part of an auction I won. So now I have 2 DCC systems, and will use one of them going forward.

I know enough about each system to appreciate the MRC's ability to read CV values, but other than that, they are pretty equal in how to operate a train. And I believe that JMRI can read CV values regardless of which DCC system it works with. So... I'm trying to figure out if either the Prodigy system or the Power Cab system offers a better or more elegant marriage with JMRI.

Each system requires a proprietary computer interface (panel or cable) that runs around $50-$60. So cost isn't much of a factor when it come to choosing which system to use. Looking for any advice, or confirmation that there really is no clear winner.... again, just as it relates to working with JMRI.

There is a lot of info online about MRC not working well with JMRI, but all that chatter is from 10 years ago, and from what I can tell, JMRI fully supports MRC now. Hoping someone with first-hand knowledge can share their wisdom.


----------



## Tranz4mr (Sep 3, 2013)

I use NCE on my HOn3 layout and at our large club layout with few if any issues. NCE‘s weakness is interfacing with a computer. Nce relies on an ancient Serial bus interface, a very hard to find brand specific cable and computer serial bus drivers that can get messed up every time you update your compter operating system.
The best way around this ancient mess is
WifiTrax - WFD-30 which works directly from the NCE cab buss


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I finally had some time last night and this morning to get JMRI up and running.

I'm now able to run trains using my phone as a throttle, which is pretty cool.

I haven't done much within JMRi yet, other than to start Withrottle. I downloaded the app "Engine Driver" on my Android phone, and it was as simple as that.

It did take me a while to get the right driver for the NCE USB interface, but it wasn't that difficult.

I'm pretty impressed, and looking forward to learning JMRI.


----------



## ParkRidgeDave (2 mo ago)

JeffHurl said:


> I finally had some time last night and this morning to get JMRI up and running.
> 
> I'm now able to run trains using my phone as a throttle, which is pretty cool.
> 
> ...


Jeff,

You probably shouldn't have responded to my "Intro" post it kind of seems that you are "stuck with me" now lmao! I would be interested in your experiences with JMRI. Are you using it with your MRC DCC? or the NCE?
Anyway I am digging and scratching to find anyone who has gotten the MRC Prodigy (original) DCC system to talk to JMRI.

I have had one 2 hour session with the MRC DCC and it leaves much to be desired. I may just have to scrap it and start over if I can't find a solution.

Dave


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I got it working with my NCE Powercab system using their USB interface board. I wasn't able to find a MRC interface cable.


----------



## BobT (Mar 27, 2021)

JeffHurl said:


> I got it working with my NCE Powercab system using their USB interface board. I wasn't able to find a MRC interface cable.


This right here.
I've been looking for the MRC 1516 Interface cable for over a year. All I've found is "out of stock," or "unavailable."


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

BobT said:


> This right here.
> I've been looking for the MRC 1516 Interface cable for over a year. All I've found is "out of stock," or "unavailable."


I'd be surprised if there's not a DIY solution out there. It has to be a simple process to reverse engineer a serial cable. It probably just has a few wires switched. I believe the MRC interface is just a proprietary cable, while the NCE interface has a PCB with USB connectors able to use standard USB cables.


----------



## ParkRidgeDave (2 mo ago)

I am seriously considering going the DCC-EX route. DIY using Arduino Boards. I have used Arduino Boards in the past for several ham radio projects. I already have a USB board for that. The MRC people shot themselves in the foot, I believe, by not making their interface more compatible with the rest of the world. I believe the die is cast for me to leave them. I will proceed with another system. And Jeff, yes it should be easy but so far I have found no real solution to the original Prodigy System interface. Easier to abandon the MRC system for more up to date Interoperable bits.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

XL sells a clone cable


http://xlsystemsdcc.com/product/xl-1516-computer-interface/


----------



## ParkRidgeDave (2 mo ago)

Dennis,

Thanks for the link. However, for less than $70.00 USD (actual out of pocket $45.00 USD) I am building a DCC-ex system and junking the MRC Prodigy. It's so obsolete and probably not nearly as useful. I had most of the bits for the DCC-ex system in my Ham Radio Junque Box. I am going to install an Oled display and put it in a case. It will use an old HP computer Power Supply and it puts out 5 amps. I will use 2 old Iphones for walk around throttles. Club members Ipads will work too with the DCC-ex access point.

Anyway, 56 years as an EE and 64 years as a ham does have some benefits LOL. And yes, I am getting long of tooth!

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

you will love the dcc++ex system . it just works with everything.........


----------



## ParkRidgeDave (2 mo ago)

Thanks Sid! I am waiting for my Amazon delivery today. I will have the Motor Shield, the 4 line x 20 char OLED display, WIFI shield, Jumpers etc. Maybe I can get it up and running this week! It looks super. And very well supported!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

A quick update on my odyssey into JMRI 

I finally have a test track setup in spot where I can setup the computer and really get into Decoder Pro. So far I have added each of my locos into the roster, and have been able to read and program the decoders.

I haven't tried much in Panel Pro yet.

I have also been able to control trains from my Android phone using the Engine Driver app. On my phone and WiThrottle server in JMRI. This evening, I started a train moving on my test track, which is in the basement, from my phone while I was upstairs in a different room.

So far, I'd say it was worth the price of admission, which was about $50 for the NCE USB interface plus several hours of scratching my head trying to get JMRI installed and the correct USB driver from NEC installed... Plus scrounging up an old printer USB cable...

Worth it. Worth it to the point where I went ahead and bought a second NEC PCP panel and power supply. This way, I easily transfer the Powercab from the layout to the test track and back to the layout.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

It's definitely worth if you or I mean one likes or cab put up with the need to experiment a bit to get it how you want. This might include hardware and software, light soldering, connecting this and that, Arduino and other small computers, programming and so on. But otherwise just buy commercial, they've done that for you.


----------

